
We’re in an economic war with China. It’s futile to compromise - ycombonator
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/steve-bannon-were-in-an-economic-war-with-china-its-futile-to-compromise/2019/05/06/0055af36-7014-11e9-9eb4-0828f5389013_story.html
======
NotSammyHagar
So Bannon is often full of BS. But he makes a few points that are good and
others that are ridiculous or just embarrassing. Much of what he wrote is
reasonable, one thing was clearly wrong (point three, western companies would
just crush Chinese companies except for forced IP migration). Some rust belt
voters liked Trump's racist complaints about Mexican Immigrants but not all
voters were going on that - many rust belters were also looking for someone to
provide them some hope about their towns where the factories closed and there
was little opportunity. Sadly HRC did a poor job of addressing this.

Forced transfer and govt. propping up some companies are obviously bad for
other countries.

But on point three he is laughable far off the mark. There was a time when
China wouldn't have been able to compete with the us is many markets with
significant IP but those days are gone for most products imho. Chinese
internet based companies are world beaters or at the least many of them make
great products, and about the only way companies like Huawei will be stopped
will be if we don't let them enter our markets as a whole. In field after
field the Chinese 996 work life is giving them tremendous progress in design
and implementation of electronics, software, and the technology to build
things. The us is arguable way way behind them in manufacturing, we've lost
our infrastructure, factories and expertise in many cases. We are in a battle
with them for world supremacy, it's been clear for a long time. But he is
wrong that the west will just win if we and they open their markets. We'd be
in serious jeopardy if we competed with them on an even playing field. My
experience with Chinese engineers who have come to work in the us is that they
are excellent. Yes, there are companies that are stealing ideas, but more and
more of them are really succeeding.

